# Look what I found...



## Glytch (22/7/16)

I just found the Science Department's ordering catalog  Prices are dirt cheap because they're wholesale.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## stevie g (22/7/16)

@Glytch can you share the company name so I can see if they will sell to me?.


----------



## Glytch (22/7/16)

Sprint said:


> @Glytch can you share the company name so I can see if they will sell to me?.



I will check and let you know.


----------



## MoneymanVape (22/7/16)

Please share


Glytch said:


> I will check and let you know.[/QUOT


----------



## Glytch (22/7/16)

Glytch said:


> I will check and let you know.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Glytch (22/7/16)

More specifically
http://rutlandindustriesptyltd.yellowpages.co.za/contact-us
http://rutlandindustriesptyltd.yellowpages.co.za/contact-us

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wiesbang (22/7/16)

That's why I have a sister-in-law that works in a Lab lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Warlock (22/7/16)

Nice one @Glytch, thanks for sharing


----------



## Caramia (22/7/16)

Thank you @Glytch, that is really cool


----------



## Warlock (23/7/16)

I have spent ages looking through their online catalogue. You can find anything a nutty professor would want there.

I could not find a price list and they say they don’t deliver to a private residence.

Anyone else have any better luck regarding the price list?


----------



## Shooterbuddy (23/7/16)

I work around the corner from these guys. Will see if I can get some info for us.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Warlock (23/7/16)

That would be nice @Shooterbuddy . Looking forward to your feedback.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Warlock (26/7/16)

I called Rutland today and got some information.

They only deliver to schools, they will only give you a few prices over the phone,but you can walk in and buy from them.

Silver nitrate----R2846.22 ex vat 250g (was going to mirror the inside of my tank glass), think I’ll give it a miss.

Nichrome wire .4mm 26 gauge R129.61 ex vat for 125g. That’s about R1.10 for a metre. Please check my sums. 

www.rutland.co.za

@Shooterbuddy did you get to visit them yet?


----------



## incredible_hullk (26/7/16)

Excellent stuff ...i think they gonna get an influx of walk in customers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (26/7/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> Excellent stuff ...i think they gonna get an influx of walk in customers



This reminds me in some ways of the old woman that had a small shop that sold bamboo yarn
A while back, there was a flurry of interest on the forum for bamboo yarn for wicking
So we all flooded her with queries and apparently she could not understand what was going on
Haha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Shooterbuddy (27/7/16)

@Warlock Hi No sorry been very busy. If you guys can maybe give me a list of items and qty's you are interested in then I'll get a quote for us. Then you can either collect from me or I can ship it to you.


----------



## CloudmanJHB (27/7/16)

Thanks for the share !


----------



## Warlock (28/7/16)

Back to the Nichrome wire from Rutland. I weighed a coil out of a Kangertech RDA . It’s weight is 0.1g before trimming. So even assuming massive wastage you could produce about 1000 coils. If a coil lasts you a week you could keep going for almost 20 years------- for R150.00.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

